# Detailing kit bag - Now with some pics :)



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

If anyone is looking for a good bag to keep their kit in this great!

Review on detailing world: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=153720

Search ebay for: 170446661548


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice find think I might have one of those


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

That does seem a good deal - £20 plus you're getting another bag free! Perfect solution for all my crappy carrier bags full of cloths and bottles...


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

MrHooky said:


> That does seem a good deal - £20 plus you're getting another bag free! Perfect solution for all my crappy carrier bags full of cloths and bottles...


  I know what you mean. I have a cupboard in the porch I keep my stuff in as it is handy to have it there. My wife moves it into the shed and I keep dragging it out again back to the cupboard! Having everything in one place with some sort of order will be a good thing .


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I've just been getting a couple of these from B&Q as they are reduced from about £55 to £17.50 ish
http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp ... ork+Center


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Had to nip out for an hour or so and came home to the dreaded Royal Mail card through the door!

Gutted, I'll have to get it tomorrow now


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> Had to nip out for an hour or so and came home to the dreaded Royal Mail card through the door!
> 
> Gutted, I'll have to get it tomorrow now


Let us know what you think Ade. The guy had 7 left so assuming you say it's good think I'll get me one too unless you pick it up and the handle falls off!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just ordered one hope to keep my polisher/pads and polish in the top bag and the rest of kit in the lower bag


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just ordered one hope to keep my polisher/pads and polish in the top bag and the rest of kit in the lower bag


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Polishing machine and pads in the top bag for me too.

I wonder if you can get stuff for cleaning your cleaning stuff bottles so they don't make a mess in the bag? :roll:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Well went to the post office and it wasn't my bag 

Hopefully it will arrive today, but as I'm out most of today it will likely be another trip to the parcel collection place.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> Well went to the post office and it wasn't my bag
> 
> Hopefully it will arrive today, but as I'm out most of today it will likely be another trip to the parcel collection place.


The suspense! Who's bag was it then!?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

MrHooky said:


> The suspense! Who's bag was it then!?


 :lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Well the kit bag arrived this morning and kindly neighbour took it in and signed for me 

You have some minor bits to put together, only takes a couple of minutes.

The bag









The cleaning gear









The cleaning gear in the bag and it's just about full


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks good Ade. Easily swallowed your extensive product haul. What have you done with that other bag that comes with it!?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

MrHooky said:


> Looks good Ade. Easily swallowed your extensive product haul. What have you done with that other bag that comes with it!?


That has my polishing machine and pads in, only comes out twice a year


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT Ade said:


> MrHooky said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good Ade. Easily swallowed your extensive product haul. What have you done with that other bag that comes with it!?
> ...


Good to hear a polisher will fit in to the other bag thats what I have planed for it


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TT Ade said:
> 
> 
> > MrHooky said:
> ...


You won't get the hard case in, Andy; It isn't that big. I got the machine in and 5 pads and that's about it, the bag is chock full at that.


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks a quality piece of kit Ade, think I'll treat myself to one to keep that nice new stuff I've ordered on your excellent advice a few days ago. Must say your Roadster always looks the bis, my Mrs keeps evicting my car stuff to the shed to, trouble is the spray cans freeze in this weather, had to tell her that I'll be putting her out there if she keeps on!

Cheers Lamps


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

NONE LEFT BUGGER


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

robokn said:


> NONE LEFT BUGGER


You can have mine Rob £50 :wink: :lol:


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

robokn said:


> NONE LEFT BUGGER


Rob, check his other items. He did have three sales going on and one was without the smaller top bag if that's any use.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > NONE LEFT BUGGER
> ...


I take it you have yours now, Andy?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT Ade said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...


It should arrive today but I ame at Awesome all day soI will pick it upin the morning


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheers Andy for your more than generous offer but I bought a very similar bag just not the top bag, no need already
have one for the polisher

Cheers Ade [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Ade - Went to see one of the guys at Midlands Detailing yesterday. His kitbag - the Roebuck one which you have! If it's good enough for the professionals...!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

MrHooky said:


> Ade - Went to see one of the guys at Midlands Detailing yesterday. His kitbag - the Roebuck one which you have! If it's good enough for the professionals...!


Nice bags  Good quality aren't they.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Whats this 









i think i will be able to get all my kit in this, its bigger than what i thought it would be


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looks good but Ill never fit all my stuff in there 

Ill stick to the numerous shelves in the garage :roll:


----------

